# FARM Act Would Halt Subsidies For Sacrificing Farmland To The 'Green Energy' Industry



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

> The conflict in Ukraine is reminding the Western world about the importance of energy independence and food security. World leaders, including the Biden administration, argue we must increase wind and solar energy production to reduce dependence on Russian energy. But as Russia’s invasion has demonstrated, this strategy already failed and, in fact, helped bring this war about in the first place.
> 
> By strangling U.S. energy producers, the White House has fueled skyrocketing oil prices and enriched Russia’s rulers. An added consequence: Americans are now grappling with the highest gas prices ever recorded. And the pain doesn't stop at the pump. Food prices, in particular wheat, have soared to record-breaking levels as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Here good farmland most often gets turned into stores, businesses and homes. While one area is under consideration for use as a solar farm, it's not good farmland.

This is a solar farm along I-70 just inside Indiana, from Ohio.


----------

